# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  > [SOLVED] Ignoring Moderators Requests

## tim201110

Hi,
concerning this thread
A common situation:
a helper post a solution
OP does not understand it
a helper posts an explanation (BTW, he does not reload the page)
during all this a moderation request was posted.
And voila, a helper gets an infraction.
I find it very exciting.  :Smilie: 
It would be fine if there were special signs, showing a moderation request is still pending a response, or even popup messages.

----------


## AliGW

The obvious solution is to make sure that you reload the page before responding, especially when you have been away sleeping, and read what's been added since you went away.

You are now beginning to flog a dead horse. Or making a mountain out of a molehill. I will leave you to choose which you prefer.

The very fact that you are protesting so much seems to suggest that you think the forum rules should not apply to you: if that is the case, you are wrong. If it isn't the case, then why are you making such a fuss? Really, you need to get over it. We all make mistakes, and sometimes we get reprimanded for them. That's life. You haven't been banned from the forum, and to be honest, nobody but you and the moderators would have known about the warning had you not advertised it to everybody by protesting about it.

This is not a suggestion for improvement - thread moved.

----------


## snb

What's the benefit reprimanding helpers ?
The Forum's fuel to exist is the contribution of helpers.
You are punishing the angels: do not bite the hand that feeds you. 

This is not moderation but destruction.

----------


## xladept

Apparently, there was no intent to circumvent.  Ignorance is no excuse.  We must refresh the page prior to posting.  I guess that's the drill, however, time can fly when you're writing code.  Unlike Superman leaping over tall buildings; programmers walk into tall buildings.

----------


## bakerman2

I also received one almost 2 years ago of which I wasn't to happy about, but that's water under the bridge.

The only thing that really bothers me is the fact that everytime I go to UserCP or View Profile to read messages there's a tab called Infractions that stares me in the face as a constant reminder of something that happened 2 years ago.

It's like constantly reminding a child it did something wrong in the past.

I'd suggest to remove that message once the Infraction date is expired because you won't be doing that same thing again.

Just my 2 cents.

----------


## alansidman

I have an infraction dating back to 2010.  I look at it as a badge of courage.  Just a reminder that we are all not without fault.  If you have an infraction from awhile ago, wear it proudly and loudly.  Its all about learning, which we all do every day here.

My 2 cents.

Alan

----------


## tim201110

xladept 




> Ignorance is no excuse.







> We must refresh the page prior to posting.



Are you serious?
There are mistakes even in the Road rules. But it is a safety instruction. And every word in them was written with blood and death.
And Excel forum.
Popup message, just a small reminder. What are we talking about?

PS This thread is not because of my infraction, but the infraction was food for thought. I want a small improvement, poka-yoke.

----------


## AliGW

Tim - this improvement might be possible, but an admin would need to put it to the tech team, who control the software. Given that the tech team still haven't made changes that would help to curb SPAM here that we've been asking for for months, I doubt they would implement your suggestion, even if they could.

----------


## tim201110

Possible positive response is good enought

----------


## FDibbins

Tim, if you are talking about a popup to tell members not to post on threads that are awaiting compliance with a moderation, then I hardly see that as necessary.
1.  for new members that didnt bother to read the rules, they get a friendly reminder
2.  for members that have been around for a while and have many posts under their belt - shame on them, they should know the rules by now, and for sure would have seen similar situations with other members being told to wait.

It's really not that hard - if a thread is awaiting moderation, simply wait for that change to happen

I (we?) fully understand that sometimes you post and a moderation gets applied at about the same time, it happens, no big deal.  Most mods will (should!!) just soft-delete the post - this means that it can be restored, then restore the post after the change happens
Again, no big deal

----------


## tim201110

> Most mods will



It looks like i bumped into a minority  :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

> It looks like i bumped into a minority



It happens  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

A lot of us have had infractions in the past. Again, it happens. And, like you, I suspect many of us (certainly me) were a little peeved at the time. But, in time, we get over it, mostly.  And, like bakerman2, it frustrates me to see a list of my infractions, all from seven or so years ago, though they've long expired.

----------


## Arkadi

I too sometimes cringe at going to my UserCP and seeing my infraction... due to the circumstances I was a little miffed at the time, but at the same time, though it was an honest mistake, I DID blunder, well intended though it may have been.  C'est la vie! Stuff happens, and I'm sure most of us feel the same way.... we take pride in helping, and want a perfect record, which simply can't always happen.  I occasionally wish I could hide it (from myself I mean), but it also serves as a reminder that I have erred and must be careful to respect moderation requests, which ultimately serve to keep everything running smoothly.

----------


## xladept

Yeah - I have to stare at the reversed infraction every day with a zero count - frustrating and makes me peevish :EEK!:

----------


## Alf

I do wonder how old is the oldest infraction in this forum?

I saw Alan mention had one from 2010 and in spite of that he is a Forum Moderator so it seems to me that getting an in fraction is not all that bad.

bakerman you got yours about two years ago and you are a forum guru another case of infraction not cramping you style. 

Myself I got my first infraction 09-07-2008 anybody got an infraction older than that or do I get the "Infraction 1st price"????

Alf

----------


## TMS

No, mostly 2010, the year I joined ... and one in 2011.

----------


## AliGW

I was sure I received one in the first week I was a member here, but I can't find a record of it. I've only been a member since 2013, though.

----------


## Alf

> I was sure I received one in the first week I was a member here



That's normally the way it happens, but mine is a bit unusual as when I joined the forum 2004 the forum rules was a bit different from what they are today.

During 2004 to 2006 I had a small number of postings, then I had no postings in this forum for two years but when I got back and started posting in 2008 the forum in the meantime had and uplift with new rules and I got an infraction on my first posting since I was not aware of the code wrap rule.

Well as my old teacher used to say "_Ignorantia juris non excusat_" so I got my knuckles wrapped 4 years after I joined the forum which I assume is unusual.

Alf

----------


## AliGW

Yes, ignorance is no excuse, and in my case, although I was new, I was guilty of not having read the rules properly. It happens, and it's why I (personally) don't tend to use infractions when it's the first offence, although I do point out the error. Other moderators use infractions regardless, which is what I guess we are supposed to do. Ironically, because I try to get members to understand the rules before serving infractions by explaining why their behaviour is not acceptable, I sometimes get criticised for being too harsh!!! You can't win them all, and that sort of thing goes with the territory, anyway - I knew it would happen occasionally when I accepted the 'job'.  :Smilie: 

Whatever your perception of the rules, there is a lot more tolerance here than there is on another big Excel forum, where I was permanently banned just for daring to criticise one of their rules (not suggesting that it shouldn't exist, just pointing out why it could cause problems) and then disagreeing with a moderator in a private exchange of views. That would not happen here - the moderation team here is a lot more reasonable than that and will forgive moments of hot-headedness.  :Smilie:

----------


## dominicb

> I do wonder how old is the oldest infraction in this forum?
> Myself I got my first infraction 09-07-2008 anybody got an infraction older than that or do I get the "Infraction 1st price"????



I seem to remember infractions being introduced during Simon's tenure, which I think (see this post) was around 2008 - before this, they didn't exist.

So, congratulations Alf!  If you're not _the_ first, you're certainly up there with the early adopters :Smilie: .

DominicB

----------


## Alf

> So, congratulations Alf! If you're not the first, you're certainly up there with the early adopters



Good to know I do like that  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

Alf

----------


## tim201110

> then I hardly see that as necessary



Ford,
This is popup from excelworld.ru
then one creates a new thread, it tells him to avoid some words, reminds to read the rules. and warns of consequences.
There is a Yield Ahead Sign. If i use your logic no one needs it.
It is not persistence, but clarification, as i see it.

----------

